# Lusso Revitalizing Creme - 1st Use



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

At the Midlands meet today Jim and Taryn at Autoperfection kindly let us open a bottle of Lusso Revitalizing Creme to try alongside SV CF on my car. We were in the middle of cleansing my car ahead of a layer of SV Divine, and had done about 1/3rd of it by machine with CF.










*First impression:*

The Lusso is similar in looks to Zym HD Cleanse, but without the chocolate smell. It is quite thick and smells like Megs #80 polish. It goes on really easy with a slightly damp pad and a little goes a pretty long way. Being thick it seemed better suited to hand application than machine, but maybe with some experimentation it would work on a machine as well?

The good news is that it removes VERY easily with just a wipe of an MF. Better still, is the finish it leaves 

*Results:*

EVERYONE who saw it commented on how much deeper and glossier the paint looked on the panels cleaned with Lusso compared to those next to them that had been done with CF. It was also easier to remove than the CF. This difference in looks remained even after waxing, with the panels treated with Divine over Lusso looking better than those done over CF - both indoors under lights and outside in the full sun.

It also left a different feel to the CF. The finish 'squeaked' if you rubbed it and felt extremely clean, while the CF felt slightly oily. It didnt leave behind the slick feel of Lime Prime of P21S/R222, but rather a fresh and clean feeling surface IMHO.

I have now had the chance to use quite a lot of different paint cleaning products, thanks to tests with Epoch and my own experiences. This rates amongst the very best I have used IMHO. Its almost as easy to use as something like P21S/R222 but adds more to the looks. It impressed me and a few others enough to immediately buy it :thumb:

If you're in the market for a good paint cleaner for pre-wax cleaning, then this is really worth checking out IMHO as its also a competitive price and a little product goes a long way :thumb:

Thanks Jim and Taryn for the chance to try it


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd always found the standard CF left a squeeky finish so will be interested to try this Mr Pickle

Liking the ease of use prinicple though


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Its a really awesome product, really easy to use and looked absolutely awesome on the panels you did on the Audi. 

I have some, and will be testing it over the next few weeks, including the Oro wax.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Its a really awesome product, really easy to use and looked absolutely awesome on the panels you did on the Audi.
> 
> I have some, and will be testing it over the next few weeks, including the Oro wax.


the wax was another winner being amazingly easy to use and leaving a cracking finish. Looking forward to seeing how it lasts on my bonnet  Immediately had to splash P21S on the Saab as well, as that was another new one to me too :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Completely agree with the comments above - it was surprising to see such a difference in finish from just a paint cleanser - it was clearly visible, unlike the 50/50 of Oro and Divine on the bonnet (did anyone else think the Oro beaded better than Divine?)

In fact, the 'worst looking' panel was CF and Divine, with the Lusso with Oro/P21 being the best, then adding Opti Seal making the P21S panel 'the best'

The instructions on the Oro wax were perhaps a bit misleading though - it said to remove within 60 seconds, but we seemed to get 'better' results from leaving the wax on for a couple of minutes (3-5) before removing. What was incredible, was how easily it was removed - easier than even BoS!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice review Mr P.
But you are lagging behind. I got mine a good few months ago.
From the group buy run by Detailer's domain.

I can only clarify your finding on the cleaner fluid and the wax. Both fantastic product and very easy use.

But looking forward to a few pic of the Saab wearing a coat of the P21. I have a nice new pot here. But I cant get it applied to the car as I have no panels left. :wall: Dam Sealants.

Thanks once again for taking the time to do a product review.
Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ thanks Gordon

that came up when I was trying hard not to spend any £ - thats worn off now though :lol: My P21S was a bargain so been making the most of it already....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I just hope your P21S doesn't wear off just as quickly


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I just hope your P21S doesn't wear off just as quickly


here's hoping :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

any cut to it?

(as in LP)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm not sure, I don't think it has much cut to it, although upon comparison with #80 when I arrived home, i'm convinced that it is identical. It smells, feels, and looks the same.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

No it is strictly a cleanser. But a [email protected] good one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

no fillers either?

gather its just a chemical cleaner then, rather than chemical mixed with abrasive?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

they say:

....._is a non abrasive, oil based treatment for automotive paint which will remove old wax, tar, dead paint, and minor or hair line scratches. This product combines light cleaning to remove old wax, residue, oxidized or "dead" paint and reveal a new luxurious finish. This product also smooths the painted surface and prepares it for the wax coat._


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

cheers :thumb:

How much for how much?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> cheers :thumb:
> 
> How much for how much?


http://autoperfectionworld.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=345

:thumb:

I can recommend the Glass Cleaner too - incredibly efficient and easy to use with a decent glass cloth - the best I've used yet by far.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice review Damon :thumb:

Interesting comments, so would this be ranked in you're top 3 for paint cleaners ??


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

will echo the above comments the lusso just worked amazingly well seemed unbelievably effortless to put on and take off and the finish :argie: seriously stunning!

ill also add today i used the lusso auto bathe that i picked up on saturday, and like autoperfection said 1 capful was enough for a full 20 litre bucket, it gave a lovely slick feel whilst being used, smelt heavenly and the after wash finish was pretty decent, certainly up there with the finish i get when using something like Z-7 throughly recommend :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Nice review Damon :thumb:
> 
> Interesting comments, so would this be ranked in you're top 3 for paint cleaners ??


of the ones I have tried its right up there Adam :thumb:

Lime Prime still wins for me if using a machine but the Lusso is probably the best hand applied from my initial play, then P21S for sheer ease of use and slick finish. Victoria Lite is also very nice and has some serious chemical clean to it, as shown on the SS paint I used it on, but is a tad pricey. No doubt there are plenty of other good ones out there as well that I have yet to try :lol: Not sure I need to keep looking now though.



withoutabix said:


> will echo the above comments the lusso just worked amazingly well seemed unbelievably effortless to put on and take off and the finish :argie: seriously stunning!
> 
> ill also add today i used the lusso auto bathe that i picked up on saturday, and like autoperfection said 1 capful was enough for a full 20 litre bucket, it gave a lovely slick feel whilst being used, smelt heavenly and the after wash finish was pretty decent, certainly up there with the finish i get when using something like Z-7 throughly recommend :thumb:


nice one - good to hear - looks like a good range to pay attention to then 

good to meet you yesterday and have a laugh - and that is a VERY nice Clio as well :thumb:


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> nice one - good to hear - looks like a good range to pay attention to then
> 
> good to meet you yesterday and have a laugh - and that is a VERY nice Clio as well :thumb:


and you damon throughly enjoyed having a good old chat and a mooch through your detailing box  looking forward to trying some opti-seal thanks to you:thumb: also glad you liked the clio altho watching your A3 drive away the shine and gloss was truely awesome


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I wasn't massively impressed with the shampoo - it's VERY good, but I prefer Dodo and Duragloss I think, but I'm a suds man  It was VERY slick though.

I have found that the beading and sheeting from the wax is about 3 times as good if you have just cleaned the surface with their cleaner, it seems to bond better to it and looks stunning! I did my friend's 182 today with SN, Onyx and Oro and the Oro gave the wettest finish, it looked almost metallic on Black Gold - truly impressive.

I still can't get over how good these products are for the money, and how EASY they are to use. I thought that leaving the wax on for 10 minutes, in the sun, would cause problems, but it just wiped straight off.

DaveKG bought some just before he left, so I look forward to his views too 

Oh and the Glass Cleaner - best I have ever used. Hardly use any and it leaves a perfect, streak free finish!

I guess the true test will be durability on the Wax... 

Has the P21S gone yet Damon?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's a quick pic of the 182, you can't really tell from this though


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I had my first play around with it today after seeing it at the meet yesterday and it is indeed very good - highly recommended. I have put the Oro wax on my Volvo today as well just for fun, very easy to apply just like the cleanser and with two coats, very tight beading and sheeting. Looking forward to playing aroud with the Lusso products


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I wasn't massively impressed with the shampoo - it's VERY good, but I prefer Dodo and Duragloss I think, but I'm a suds man  It was VERY slick though.
> 
> I have found that the beading and sheeting from the wax is about 3 times as good if you have just cleaned the surface with their cleaner, it seems to bond better to it and looks stunning! I did my friend's 182 today with SN, Onyx and Oro and the Oro gave the wettest finish, it looked almost metallic on Black Gold - truly impressive.
> 
> ...


:lol: Havent dared get it wet just in case 

recognise that reflection Russ - 182 looks good.

Seems like Lusso may be worth watching closely if it lasts reasonably well as well. Lets see how it does on my car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn - I'm already far too close to divorce...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and another one to buy


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> No doubt there are plenty of other good ones out there as well that I have yet to try :lol: Not sure I need to keep looking now though.


Have you tried the SP cleanser, I really like it especially the price. However unlike you I have not tried any others so it would be interesting to hear how it stacks up. I found it required very little effort to get a deep gloss and somehow it makes the paint look brighter then before. My favourite thing was that rather then avoiding black trim to prevent stains I actually found it brought them up like new. The black pillar trim on BMW's seems to oxidise quite badly and look dull and grey after the SP cleanser they look factory fresh. Its a shame that the SP products don't get more interest as the two I have (cleanser and QD) are fantastic and the prices are even better:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> Have you tried the SP cleanser, I really like it especially the price. However unlike you I have not tried any others so it would be interesting to hear how it stacks up. I found it required very little effort to get a deep gloss and somehow it makes the paint look brighter then before. My favourite thing was that rather then avoiding black trim to prevent stains I actually found it brought them up like new. The black pillar trim on BMW's seems to oxidise quite badly and look dull and grey after the SP cleanser they look factory fresh. Its a shame that the SP products don't get more interest as the two I have (cleanser and QD) are fantastic and the prices are even better:thumb:


Interesting, it sounds like SP paint cleaner is quite similar to ClearKote Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Phisp said:


> Interesting, it sounds like SP paint cleaner is quite similar to ClearKote Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze.


May be never tried it so I can't comment, the SP is very well priced though which for me is part of the draw.


----------

